# Overheard at PetSmart



## Greg92056 (Jul 16, 2014)

Customer - "This says these Tiger Barbs will grow to 6 inches, how long will that take?"

Worker - "It will take about 2 months"

Customer - "WOW, they grow that fast?" "Can I put them in a tank with 'Chicklids'"?

Worker - "I wouldn't recommend that, Tiger Barbs are like Pirhana, they will kill all your other fish....."

I almost jumped in when she said the 1" Tiger Barbs will grow to 6" in 2 months but I was too interested in hearing more about these vicious predators...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Seems like they are called *Tiger* Barbs for a reason! :wink:


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, I suspect my fish wouldn't do well against one of THOSE ...


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

sad, but typical scenario. thanx for the laugh.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Although ....... nothing really beats PetsMart One Inch per One Gallon rule !!


----------

